#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Shanti Institute of Technology 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements

## richa_tiwari

*About :* Shanti Institute of Technology (S.I.T.) has been established by the Shanti Educational Society, Meerut from the session 2008-2009.The Institute is duly approved by the All India Council for Technical Education (A.I.C.T.E, MHRD, GOI, New Delhi) and the State Government of Uttar Pradesh and affiliated to U.P.Technical University,Lucknow.

*Branches & Intake :*

*Branches*
*Duration*
*Seat*





Computer Science & Engineering (CSE)
4 Years
60

Electronics and Communication Engineering (E.C.E)
4 Years
60

Information Technology (I.T.)
4 Years
60

Mechanical Engineering (M.E.)
4 Years
60

Electrical Engineering
4 Years
60

C i vil Engineering
4 Years
60


*
Placements

First Batch yet to pass out

Campus Facilities
*
*LECTURE HALLS

*
At SIT, Lecture halls are logistically designed to impart high quality education and to have a dynamic learning process. These lecture halls are well equipped with modern teaching aids like over head projectors, Multimedia aids, LCD etc.

*LIBRARY*

Library is always known as the hart of any Institution and acts as the centre for the well balanced collection of Books, Journals, Research Papers and Periodicals in various fields of Management and Technology. It also includes information which is useful for teaching and reference purpose. Each library is housed in spacious hall comprising of the reference hall and stack area with spacious reading room. The library of SIT has total strength of more than 2,00,000 of publications and more than 300 Nationals & International Journals in Computer, Engineering, Management, Law, Education and Pharma etc. The Library also contains audio - visual facilities. The Group has DELNET, which allows the students to work on digital network of libraries belonging to Premier Institutions across the world. SINET facility is also available to study programmes of other Universities.Campus is also equipped with WiFi.

*Queries are Welcome!!!*






  Similar Threads: Meeut institute of engineering and technology, Meerut 2013 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches, Campus Facilities CMR Institute of Technology Banglore 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches NRI Institute of Technology & Management 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements Bhagwati Institute of Technology & Science 2012 Admissions, Branches, Placements Ideal Institute of Technology , Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements

----------

